# Driving from Los Angeles, California to Sayulita, Mexico.



## Illan.moreno (Sep 24, 2017)

Hello everyone. I am a 25 year old male, fluent in Spanish and plan on driving to Sayulita, Mexico. I was looking for advice on what the best and safest route to take is. Thanks!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Illan.moreno said:


> Hello everyone. I am a 25 year old male, fluent in Spanish and plan on driving to Sayulita, Mexico. I was looking for advice on what the best and safest route to take is. Thanks!


I did that last year, well almost. I rode from Los Angeles to Guadalajara. I just asked Google and followed their route down the coast. In some cases, I took the libre (non-toll) versus the cuota (toll) but that was about it for variations. One option, if you wanted some variety, would be to drive down through Baja, then take the ferry from La Paz to Mazatlan.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

In August I drove from San Mateo CA to Rincon de Guayabitos about 18 miles north of Sayulita ...I am not 25 so it takes me a little longer...My route was San Mateo to Blythe CA...next day on to Nogales AZ...
next morning crossed at the Maraposa Crossing at 6 AM when they opened and on to KM 21 for FMM and TIP , not he road south by 7AM...Drove to Navojoa, night at the El Rancho Motel at the entrance to town...Next morning drove to Mazatlan for the night...next morning drove to Tepic then down Highway 200 to Guayabitos... Bought Mexican Insurance online from Baja Bound...In February I will return via the Ferry from Mazatlan to La Paz and do some whale watching on my way home.......


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

What is FMM and TIP, I've seen refrences but thought I'd ask.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

ElPocho said:


> What is FMM and TIP, I've seen refrences but thought I'd ask.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


FMM is "Forma Migratoria Múltiple", which is the form you fill out to receive a visitor's permit when you enter Mexico.

TIP is the Temporary Importation Permit for vehicles.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

ojosazules11 said:


> FMM is "Forma Migratoria Múltiple", which is the form you fill out to receive a visitor's permit when you enter Mexico.
> 
> TIP is the Temporary Importation Permit for vehicles.


Yes, the FMM is what you will fill one out as a tourist entering Mexico, and you will have to retain it, as it serves as your visitor's visa.
However, the FMM is filled out by ALL foreigners entering Mexico, whether you are a tourist, temporary, or permanent resident. It is not synonymous with "tourist visa".

To the OP- if you cross at Nogales, be aware that the Immigration/TIP facility is 21 kilometers south of Nogales, not at the border. Pull in there and park in their lot, then get your entry business done.


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

Other points: 
+You inquired about "TIP" and got a definition but not much else. It is required if you plan on driving a foreign plated vehicle into mainland Mexico anywhere but at the border (and Baja). It can be obtained online or at an immigration station.... in your case the one 21km past Nogales Mex. It is not costly ($26 US?) BUT one must also pay a refundable deposit (cash or card) of $200-$400. One must turn back in/cancel that TIP at the/any border in order to get that deposit back.... 3-4 business days if done by card; there if originally by cash. One should turn in the FMM Tourist Card when leaving also.
+ To get a TIP, one must present the title of the vehicle (some might say that a Registration card is OK but lately people have been turned away without a title). The person requesting the TIP must be the owner on the title and the name should match (Not BOB on your title and ROBERT on your Passport).
+ One must also have Mexican vehicle insurance to drive their foreign plated vehicle into Mexico. Available online or at the border. Cheaper online probably.
+ Best to not drive at night


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

surabi said:


> To the OP- if you cross at Nogales, be aware that the Immigration/TIP facility is 21 kilometers south of Nogales, not at the border. Pull in there and park in their lot, then get your entry business done.


Nogales is where I will cross. Is the Immigration/TIP facility one big building? Do I park and then walk inside? All pointers appreciated.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

RickS said:


> Other points:
> +You inquired about "TIP" and got a definition but not much else. It is required if you plan on driving a foreign plated vehicle into mainland Mexico anywhere but at the border (and Baja). It can be obtained online or at an immigration station.... in your case the one 21km past Nogales Mex. It is not costly ($26 US?) BUT one must also pay a refundable deposit (cash or card) of $200-$400. One must turn back in/cancel that TIP at the/any border in order to get that deposit back.... 3-4 business days if done by card; there if originally by cash. One should turn in the FMM Tourist Card when leaving also.
> + To get a TIP, one must present the title of the vehicle (some might say that a Registration card is OK but lately people have been turned away without a title). The person requesting the TIP must be the owner on the title and the name should match (Not BOB on your title and ROBERT on your Passport).
> + One must also have Mexican vehicle insurance to drive their foreign plated vehicle into Mexico. Available online or at the border. Cheaper online probably.
> + Best to not drive at night


Thank you Rick!!!!! Note to self, bring title, dodged that bullet. 

That's why I follow this forum, the more I know about Mexico, the less I realize I know. I guess you could say that about anything though....

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

UrbanMan said:


> Nogales is where I will cross. Is the Immigration/TIP facility one big building? Do I park and then walk inside? All pointers appreciated.



Yes, you pull into the parking lot and go into Immigration building first, fill out form then take to the Banjercito office out the back door and to your left. Pay for the FMM and return to immigration office where the agent will stamp it, go out back door and just outside is a guy with a copy machine, have copy made for 25 cents, return to Banjercito for TIP along with copies of the FMM, title, passport, registration with original registration and either USD or Credit Card for permit and deposit fees... I also make a copy of the Mexican Insurance policy and my USA Insurance card just in case I am asked for it......Most online insurance policies come in English and Spanish so I make copies in both languages .....back to your car and head south, have a safe trip.......


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ElPocho said:


> That's why I follow this forum, the more I know about Mexico, the less I realize I know. I guess you could say that about anything though....


To put it another way: Socrates quote: Awareness of ignorance is the beginning of wisdom.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> To put it another way: Socrates quote: Awareness of ignorance is the beginning of wisdom.


Mexicans love the expression, "yo solo se que no se nada" (Socrates) especially if you say itthe way Cantinflas would with an exaggerated sense of humility.

or another favorite is "mas sabe el diablo por viejo, que por diablo" the devil knows more because of his age\experience than by being the devil"


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

chicois8 said:


> Yes, you pull into the parking lot and go into Immigration building first, fill out form then take to the Banjercito office out the back door and to your left. Pay for the FMM and return to immigration office where the agent will stamp it, go out back door and just outside is a guy with a copy machine, have copy made for 25 cents, return to Banjercito for TIP along with copies of the FMM, title, passport, registration with original registration and either USD or Credit Card for permit and deposit fees... I also make a copy of the Mexican Insurance policy and my USA Insurance card just in case I am asked for it......Most online insurance policies come in English and Spanish so I make copies in both languages .....back to your car and head south, have a safe trip.......


Excellent explanation. Aside from the stamped FMM, which you will need to have copied when you check in and to present to get your TIP, I always made a couple of copies of each of the other paperwork required before heading back to Mexico. Saves time, as well as copies costing 6 cents apiece up north (or printing them out from scans on your computer) as opposed to what they charge at the Immigration/Aduana kiosk


----------

